# cleaning lava rock



## psyber

Now that my tank has started to cycle I thought it would be a good time to being building and adding caves/decorations for my tank. I bought some black lava rock from a LFS and am unsure how to clean it. I have read that many people use bleach, but bleach really scares me. Especially considering how porous lava rock is.

Could I boil the rocks instead? IF so, how long and would I have to worry about the rocks leaching anything that could ruin my pots?

Also, what are the chances that I could gets plants (e.g. java fern, corkscrew vals) to attach to lava rock?


----------



## prov356

> Also, what are the chances that I could gets plants (e.g. java fern, corkscrew vals) to attach to lava rock?


Starting with this one, chances are excellent that the java fern would attach. The corkscrew val isn't 
one to attach itself to things though.



> I bought some black lava rock from a LFS and am unsure how to clean it.


I've bleached lava rock. It really does work because the dechlor gets into all of the crevices that the 
bleach got into. Never had a problem, and with bleach, if you don' t get it all, you'll smell it.



> Could I boil the rocks instead?


I wouldn't boil or heat rocks. I've heard it can be dangerous. Whether it is or not, I don't know, but I'd 
be more nervous about that than the bleach.

Last thought, I'm not sure you're going to need to clean it. Any algae growth on the black lava may 
not show up that well, and may just add to the appearance, not take away. I'd wait and see.


----------



## psyber

prov356 said:


> Last thought, I'm not sure you're going to need to clean it. Any algae growth on the black lava may
> not show up that well, and may just add to the appearance, not take away. I'd wait and see.
Click to expand...

But what about the possibility of some type of micro organism living in the rock that might harm the fish?


----------



## prov356

> But what about the possibility of some type of micro organism living in the rock that might harm the fish?


In a well maintained tank, it's not a concern. If disease is going to be a problem, it'll be a problem 
regardless of whether you have lava rock or not. Having lava rock doesn't encourage any 
problem parasite or disease organisms.

What specifically where you concerned about?


----------



## Stickzula

This is what I have done for lava rock that I have found in a field. I havent had any issues to date. Take the rocks into the yard and hose them off. If you have access to a power washer use that. Take and old potato brush and scrub like mad. Then get you a big pot put the rock in, add water and boil it for a few hrs. I do mine in a large restraunt pot on a hot plate outside. I have also used one of those "evil" turkey fryers. I have heard that if you bake it in the oven and there is moisture inside the rock that the moisture will boil, turn to steam and build pressure until the rock explodes. It is the same principal as popcorn. I have never had any issues boiling them though. If the rock is too big for the pot I have stuck one half in, boiled that and then turned it so the other end was submerged and then boiled that. In the event that none of the rock will fit in the pot, I have done the pre-clean outside then brought it in to the bathtub, put the stopper in and pour boiling water over it. I was not as satisfied that the bac was killed using this method and it makes a huge mess in the tub even with doing the pre-wash outside. When I do it in the future, I plan on power washing the rocks and filling a trash can with a water/bleach solution and soaking them for a few hrs/days. Like prov356 said, dechlor will remove the bleach and the sniff test will tell you if it is all gone. If you wanted to, you could soak it in a bucket of clean, dechlorinated water for a few days with an air stone to get rid of the bleach, but IMO that would be overkill.


----------



## psyber

prov356 said:


> But what about the possibility of some type of micro organism living in the rock that might harm the fish?
> 
> 
> 
> In a well maintained tank, it's not a concern. If disease is going to be a problem, it'll be a problem
> regardless of whether you have lava rock or not. Having lava rock doesn't encourage any
> problem parasite or disease organisms.
> 
> What specifically where you concerned about?
Click to expand...

My main concern is about any chemicals or organisms already present in the rock that might harm fish once introduced into the aquarium. Sorry, I guess I should have been clearer in my previous post.


----------



## prov356

There was a post recently about the dangers of lava rock. I don't have the link, but a search should turn 
it up. I wouldn't hesitate to use it though. And if it came from a LFS, I wouldn't worry about it harboring 
any organisms.

Looked it up. Here's the thread.


----------



## squiggly

I too have always boiled my rocks...with no problems.

I fear using bleach


----------



## SupeDM

If yo dont want to use bleach use potassium permagranite as it should kill all paracites and bacteria. It will not harm the fish after you rinse it out. Do not bake lava rock as it will pop and break apart. You can boil it if you want but kind of a waste.


----------



## Lanker26

If you do use bleach on your rocks I would boil the rock afterward. Boiling water kills bleach and will not harm the tank, or the fish. Learned this in beer making 101. If its good for the beer it good for the fish.


----------



## shaguars7

alright so i came across this post because i want to try plants in a new tank that i am cycling right now and also am going to bite the bullet of getting lava rock... i love the look but not the pricetag  so in posts on this thread people have said that java ferns will latch o to lava rock, but nothing saying how to affix it untill it does root on the rock...I i would love to know how to do that for i want to start it as soon as possible because i would like to have it all set up before i put fish into the tank...thanks in advance........and i dont think i am hijacking this post...because it is almost a year old..lol


----------



## DJRansome

You tie the java fern to the rock with thread or fishing line. You don't need lava rock for this, my java fern attached best to one of my smoothest rocks, and my rougher rocks no cling. You can also pinch the rhizome between two rocks but do not bury the rhizome.


----------



## Deeda

You can use sewing thread to loosely secure the plant to the rock. A rubber band will also work.


----------



## shaguars7

thank you for the insight...I am not really getting the lava rock so the fern will attach to it specifically. I just want the fern and the lava rock...hopefully it will work for i am not really interested in smooth rocks in this tank because i already hav river rocks in another tank....but thanks for the heads up on that... i may once in the new tank the fern starts to really grow move some into that tank with the river rock.


----------

